
The fastest e-commerce site loads in under half a second - ycombonator
https://royal.pingdom.com/web-performance-top-100-e-commerce-sites-in-2018/
======
sigmaprimus
I wish the sysops that handle canadiantire.ca would read this, it's a
beautiful website, not only does it tell me how much inventory each store has
in stock of a given product but also what aisle I can find it in, in store.

The problem though is the site is so slow I almost always check other store
sites first.

